# How Long Do I Have To Wait Until I Have To Siphon And Switch The Wate



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

how Long Do I Have To Wait Until I Have To Siphon And Switch The Water


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You should be performing at least weekly water changes, somewhere around 25-30% for little natts


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i do them every 2-3 weeks is that bad


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes its bad because your nitrate levels will rise.
Tanks need weekly waterchanges of at least 30% and a good gravel vac.

How many p's and what are you running for filtration will also determine how much and how often you'll do waterchanges


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Not too bad... I wouldn't worry about what you've done in the past, just focus on doing things the right way in the future.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

10% weekly water changes if you're doing them every week.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i have 3 1 inch red belly and a couple minnows for filtations i have a outside box filter and a underground filter


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think it is all determined by your fish bioload and any natural ways to remove excess nitrates. i would get in the habit of weekly water changes


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^ i agree

If you have a low bioload you dont really need to do many waterchanges. Best advise i can give is get a test kit and test your water. When ammonia or nitrites are detectable do a water change if nitrates gets over 40ppm ddo a water change. After a while of this you should be able to take an edyucated guess at how often you will have to do a waterchange as how large of one based on your system as i doubt you have the same setup so therefore you will have a differnt waterchange routine


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i have a ammonia and nitrites neutralizers would that work


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Weekly water changes are a must. Personally I do around 50% water changes weekly but like mentioned 25-30% must be changed MINIMUM.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Ditch the undergravel filter. They just trap crap at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^Agreed, with your filtration 30% a week is a must.
Personally I also do 50% a week and my tank is bare bottom


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

sick of chiclids said:


> Ditch the undergravel filter. They just trap crap at the bottom of the tank.


I hate undeergravel filters as well. Ditch that thing and stick to 20-30% waterchanges each week and you'll be fine. Like some have said your bioload is probably low right now with the Ps being so small but you might as well get used to doing those waterchanges now and make it a habit.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

thekiller107 said:


> i have a ammonia and nitrites neutralizers would that work


IMO those products just mess with your tank, all I ever add to my tank is prime and fresh water and I never have a problem. As was said get a test kit to determine exactly what your params are and go from there


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok 30 percent water changes weekly


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You wont regret it killer!


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok now what kind of filters should i get


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What kind of outside box/hob filter do you have and what is it rated for?
The tank is 55gal?
Agood rule of thumb is 5-10x turnover rate per hour.

You could do a number of different types of filters, 2 hobs, a hob and a canister, 2 small canisters one large canister. Its really up to you, and by hob I mean Hang on back filter.
Since you already have a hob maybe just add another or a canister to it, you should know what its rated for though. If you're not sure on make model and size post a pic of it and maybe someone here will know


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i have a 26 gallon tank for the babies so im going to buy a cansiter small or large


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They are currently in a 26gal?
If so I would be making plans for a 75gal, so yeah a lrg canister would be best


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok so large canister is that it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

We need more info to better help you decide on filtration.

Is your current setup only a 26gal? If so you will need to upgade and filtration will depend on what you're upgrading to.
I can recomend specific types of hobs or canisters depending on size of tank.
You have to help us help you though


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

im upgrading to a 50 tight now oh and what type of brand do you recommend


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

50 tight? Depending on the dimensions your p's will outgrow the 50gal pretty quick, best to go straight to a 75gal plus.

You still havnt answered my question, what filter do you already have?

Nevermind, I just went through some of your threads, good luck with your fish


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

wait what i have a hop or hog whatever you call it and i took out the under ground filter so i should buy a large canister


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You should not have taken out anything without the new filter being established.
Now you will most likely get an ammo spike


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i can put it back in


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok just finished siphoning out the wast


----------

